# Google- Dr Oz Fat Burning Supplement, Forskolin Helps Enhance Metabolism - Z6Mag



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dr Oz Fat Burning Supplement, Forskolin Helps Enhance Metabolism**Z6Mag*When taken by mouth, forskolin is also used to treat allergies, skin conditions such as eczema and psoriasis, obesity, painful menstrual periods, *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), urinary tract infections (UTI), bladder infections, advanced cancer, *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

